# I need electrical help please



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I love repairing all of my neighbors lawn mowers, string trimmers, power blowers and snowblowers, but I don't know too much about the electronics end of it. Can anyone lead me to some .pdf's about how to test coils, points, stators, etc. I have a spark plug testor, continuity testor, compression testor and a multi tester (ohms, volts, etc.). In fact, I'll look at anything for small engine repairs. Thanks for your time. Ron


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Great little page on some wiring of briggs engines, other then that, if I'm testing for spark, I'd just use the spark tester, no spark, remove the kill wire, no spark, a new spark plug isn't a bad idea to try.... still nothing, I try a good spare coil i have laying around for it, if it has point and condensors, I'd just go ahead and replace them, but I havn't had point and condensor systems to deal with. 
http://www.tulsaenginewarehouse.com/drawings/allwiring.pdf


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks bugman,
I can't wait to read this , and I'll take anything else anyone has to offer. Ron


----------

